# What a mess (gum stuck to my jeans)



## Charlie Parker

Aujourd'hui, c'est le jour de Saint Valentin et mes élèves ont fait la fête. Ce n'était pas la peine d'essayer de les faire travailler. Ils étaient trop excités. Ils ont échangé des cartes de vœux et mangé du chocolat et des bonbons. Certains mâchaient de la gomme (ou chewing comme disent les Français) et l'un d'entre eux en a fait tomber sur ma chaise. En me levant, j'ai remarqué de la gomme collée à mon jean. J'étais très fâché et me suis exclamé "Quel gâchis !" Je pense que ça ne collepas bien au contexte. En anglais, j'aurais dit "What a mess!" Comment est-ce que je peux enlever ça ? Que diriez-vous spontanément en pareille circonstance ?


----------



## Garoubet

"Quel gâchis!" would be good for instance if you drop a cake on the floor, because you "gache"/ruin the food.
In that case I'd say something like "Quelle merde", "c'est quoi ce bordel", or softer "quelle cochonnerie".


----------



## LART01

Hello
En France, on ne dira pas vraiment _mâcher de la gomme_ mais _mâcher un/du chewing-gum_ 
mais ce n'est pas la question...Je dirais en l'occurence : _Oh non, pas ça!_ ou _c'est pas vrai! _Non, en fait, je dirais : Meeeeeeerde !!!!!


----------



## Philippides

Moi je crois que je dirais "Quel con !" en parlant du gamin. 
Sinon pour parler du chewing-gum collé au jean lui-même, quelque chose comme suggéré par Garoubet  ;"quelle saloperie" est ce qui me semble le plus naturel mais plein d'autres solution conviennent. "Quelle cochonnerie" uniquement si je dois vraiment surveiller mon langage !


----------



## Itisi

Quelle sale blague ! (du destin)
Quelle poisse !


----------



## plantin

Ça dépend; je n'ai pas bien compris si tu te parlais à toi-même ou si tu t'adressais au gamin.


----------



## OLN

Je devine que Charlie s''est exclamé spontanément sans s'adresser à personne de particulier, mais assez fort pour que le responsable l'entende.

J'allais aussi proposer _Quelle cochonnerie ! _
_ C'est répugnant ! / C'est dégoûtant ! _ si tu ne veux pas dir_e dégueulasse._

(On fête la Saint-Valentin dans vos écoles ? )


----------



## rolmich

Je dirais de façon ironique : merci pour celui qui m'a fait ça !


----------



## tartopom

Je rêve !! /  J'hallucine  !!! / C'est quoi ce délire ?  / Dégoûté(e)  or like Larto, ' C'est pas vrai !!'


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, mes amis, pour toutes vos propositions. En fait, j'ai aussi dit "Je n'y crois pas" et "C'est pas vrai." Je dois faire attention devant mes élèves. Il ne faut pas dire "merde" à l'école. Je pourrais m'attirer des ennuis.


----------



## snarkhunter

_"... J'ai trop le seum !"_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne connais pas ce mot "seum", snarkhunter. Quel est son sens et comment est-ce qu'on le prononce ?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est une expression argotique qui me semble s'être répandue assez récemment parmi la jeunesse et qui exprime la colère :
avoir le seum — Wiktionnaire

La prononciation du mot est donnée sur le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, snarkhunter. Je dois chercher des occasions d'employer cette nouvelle expression.


----------



## Philippides

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci, snarkhunter. Je dois chercher des occasions d'employer cette nouvelle expression.


Mes enfants l'utilisent. Mais je crois qui si je l'employait moi même ils trouveraient ça juste juste... _embarassing _


----------



## Itisi

'What a mess' n'est ni argotique ni même familier, et ne blâme personne..


----------



## joelooc

Je n'ai pas vu "Ah! c'est malin!" qui sans blâmer directement qui que ce soit indique clairement que, si ça a été fait délibérément, ce n'est pas à recommencer.


----------



## Itisi

joelooc said:


> "Ah! c'est malin!"


----------



## Lacuzon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci, mes amis, pour toutes vos propositions. En fait, j'ai aussi dit "Je n'y crois pas" et "C'est pas vrai." Je dois faire attention devant mes élèves. Il ne faut pas dire "merde" à l'école. Je pourrais m'attirer des ennuis.


Bonsoir,

J'y crois pas ! et C'est pas vrai ! sont vraiment deux choses que je pourrais dire en pareil cas.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour la confirmation, Lacuzon.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"Quelle poisse!" [Itisi] ("What (lousy/shitty, etc.) luck!") would work for this EN speaker.


----------



## Oddmania

Dans ce cas-là, c'est toujours le sempiternel "Ah, fait chier !" qui me vient en tête  Dans une langue un peu plus châtiée : "Ah, punaise !". Un Canadien dirait peut-être "Calvaire !" ou "Esprit !" ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Oddmania. J'ai souvent entendu ce "Fait chier !" dans les films.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je me vois bien dire ça aussi !


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci, snarkhunter. Je dois chercher des occasions d'employer cette nouvelle expression.


 Trop argotique.  Tu risquerais de ne pas être compris par chez-nous.  Dans le sens _dégouté_ de l'expression, j'aurais dit : _ça m'écœure_.


Oddmania said:


> Un Canadien dirait peut-être "Calvaire !" ou "Esprit !" ?


  En fait, si j'étais bien fâchée contre le fin finaud qui a mis une mâchée de gomme sur ma chaise,  c'est plutôt _câlisse!_ ou _tabarnak! _qui me viendrait.
Sinon... _shiiiit !_ (oui, en anglais) ou la combinaison française _shit de merde_, après m'être assise dessus.  Et je dis : _ça fait chier._
Mais je ne recommande pas devant de jeunes élèves, bien sûr. 

Dans le même ordre d'idée que _ C'est malin! _:_ C'est brillant ! Alors là, bra...vo ! _(en l'étirant)   ou simplement _Ah bravo ! _
_Je pense qu'un petit farceur a mis de la gomme sur ma chaise... _(tu ne blâmes pas directement). 

_Oh non (pas ça) ! / Non, c'est pas vrai ! _ me semblent plus spontanés que _je n'y crois pas_.
Avec cette dernière expression, je dirais plutôt : _Je le crois pas._
Sinon  il y aurait aussi - ton ironique :  _J'avais bien besoin de ça !_ 

Plus proche de _"what a mess" _je dirais comme les autres _: saloperie / cochonnerie. _Il m'arrive d'ajouter_  belle_, devant.
Et une dernière :  *C'est du joli !*


.


----------



## catheng06

Je crois que j'aurais peut être dit :
oh zut !
ou
oh non ! (et non, je n'ai pas deux cents ans)
voire : et merde ! * (en ajoutant sorry sorry)

certains de mes collègues nés dans le sud auraient sans doute volontiers dit : 
oh pétard !
é mierda ! (absolument pas français cependant)

et en plus cela m'est déjà arrivé


----------



## Nicomon

catheng06 said:


> Je crois que j'aurais peut être dit :
> oh zut !


  J'aurais pu le dire aussi.  C'est assez léger, et ça convient mieux que _(shit de) merde_ devant les élèves.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je comprends, Nico. Je plaisantais. Je n'emploierais pas l'expresson _avoir le seum _justement parce que c'est de l'argot. Et je ne dirais pas non plus les jurons québécois comme _câlisse. _J'aime bien un simple _zut. _Mais je trouve cette expression _C'est du joli _très intéressant. Que penses-tu de _"Qui est le fin finaude / la fin finaude qui a fait ça / Quel fin finaud a fait ça ? _Ça me semble plus prudent que _Quel crétin..._


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Que penses-tu de _"Qui est le fin finaud / la fin finaude qui a fait ça / Quel fin finaud a fait ça ? _Ça me semble plus prudent que _Quel crétin..._


  Moi, ça me plait. 

Je mets la définition de fin finaud pour nos amis de l'Hexagone : 





> fin finaud
> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER – Personne rusée, maligne. _Regarde le petit fin finaud qui fait son connaisseur. Elle fait sa fin finaude avec ses tours de passe-passe._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour la confirmation, Nico.


----------



## Itisi

Le petit malin, quoi !  Mais nous nous écartons du sujet...


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Le petit malin, quoi !


 Oui, ou comme j'ai écrit au post 25 « petit farceur ».  Il y aurait aussi « ratoureux ».
« Petit malin » fait plus franco-français et je sais que Charlie aime ajouter des mots à son carnet de québécoiseries.

Mais t'as raison.  On s'écarte un peu beaucoup de "what a mess!"


----------



## petit1

"_C'est pas possible? Ah le goret_!"
Au fait, le chewing-gum s'enlève avec un glaçon placé à l'envers du tissu. Il est préférable de retirer le pantalon pour cet exercice mais en classe ça ferait peut-être "désordre".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour ce conseil, petit1. Je n'aurais jamais deviné.


----------

